# Car purchase and insurance



## Alfreda (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi Everyone. We are moving to Portugal in January 2018 and would like to know where the best deals are for buying a good used car. 

Would also like to know that cost of insurance, registration etc.

Thanks
Alfreda


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Alfreda said:


> Hi Everyone. We are moving to Portugal in January 2018 and would like to know where the best deals are for buying a good used car.
> 
> Would also like to know that cost of insurance, registration etc.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum from a Rooinek that spent a large part of his life on the dark continent!

A good place to start is standvirtual.pt & costs of insurance & road tax etc will depend on size, age & emissions of the vehicle you buy.

As a rule of thumb car prices are obscenely expensive whilst tax & insurance, especially for 'average cars' are fairly reasonable.

Car dealers are supposed to give you a 1 year guarantee on used cars & one dealer you need to avoid like the plague is SevenSports in Condeixa A Nova near Coimbra because they don't honour their guarantee & are absolute skellums.


----------



## Alfreda (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome Travelling-man. 

Will definitely take your advice! don't want to be hooked up with skellums.

We are flying blind here, as we have never been to Portugal, but like what we see. So, we have taking the bull by the horns and decided that is where we are retiring!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Alfreda said:


> Thanks for the welcome Travelling-man.
> 
> Will definitely take your advice! don't want to be hooked up with skellums.
> 
> We are flying blind here, as we have never been to Portugal, but like what we see. So, we have taking the bull by the horns and decided that is where we are retiring!


Very similar to what we did as well........ Do you know what area you're coming to yet?


----------



## Alfreda (Nov 17, 2017)

Starting off in Nazare (holiday rental). We like the Leiria area and don't want to be too far from Caldas da Rainha. Although retired we need to be in a upbeat, busy area. 

How long you been there and where are you staying?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We've been here for 6 years & are in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos area in the central zone........ we have everything we need such as good hospitals, shops & roads etc but are far from the madding crowds.

When we in SA we stayed just outside White River which is just a few minutes from the SW corner of the KNP so would classify as Lowvelders & this area is rather similar to that. 

If you want to see what our area is like just click the link immediately below this post & then click 'About Central Portugal' & watch the vids for each area.


----------

